
Linux Fu: Easier File Watching - metabagel
https://hackaday.com/2019/01/31/linux-fu-easier-file-watching/
======
CyberShadow
If you use entr in non-interactive scripts, make sure to use the -n flag to
avoid weird lock-ups:

[https://bitbucket.org/eradman/entr/pull-requests/10/add-n-
op...](https://bitbucket.org/eradman/entr/pull-requests/10/add-n-option-to-
enable-non-interactive/diff)

